# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Black Diamond Factor Erfahrungen

## maxthedude

ich bin auf der suche nach einen neuen schuh - einsatzbereich wird hauptsächlich freeride/touren sein. ab und zu natürlich auch etwas alpin. 

die erste frage ist - welche schuhe sind mit den factor zu vergleichen? (also inkl. gehfunktion und harten flex)

spontan fallen mir ein:
dynafit titan
salomon quest
lange superblaster
garmont shogun(?)

werd den factor kommendes wochenende mal probefahren und schaun wie er passt. im geschäft hats gepasst - mal schaun wies am berg ist. 
das einzige was zurzeit dagegen spricht ist der preis der doch relativ hoch ist. 

als alternative und preislich günstiger wär dann noch ein alpin schuh - atomic tracker zum beispiel. kommt halt preislich auch nicht viel günstiger (100e weniger) dafür keine gehfunktion. 

wenn irgendjemand erfahrungen hat mit einen der genannten schuhe oder einen ähnlichen für den einsatzbereich bin ich dankbar wenn ihr mir diese mitteilen könntet. bzw. was eure empfehlung ist. 
(ja passen muss er dann mir das ist eh klar - aber vielleicht gibs ja details die ich jetzt übersehen habe beim vergleich oder sonstiges)

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hab gestern den Dynafit Titan mal angehabt und fand ihn eher sehr soft aber is vermutlich bei den anderen Herstellern nicht anders. 
Bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen den Scarpa Mobe anzuprobieren aber der macht so mal einen richtig haltbaren Eindruck (im Gegensatz zum Factor, gell Hannes?  :Big Grin:  ) und Gewicht passt trotzdem.
Von Garmont sollte der Endorphin einiges härter sein als der Shogun.

Soll das dann dein einziger Schuh für alles sein oder hast noch einen Alpinschuh? Weil wenn du damit in eine Alpinbindung reinkommen musst kannst die Modelle ohne Wechselsohle (Garmont, Scarpa) mal gleich vergessen. Hast evtl vor mal eine Dynafit Bindung zu kaufen?
Wenn du vor hast mehr Touren zu gehen, wo du mal abschnallen mußt find ich eine richtige Tourensohle wichtig und die muß man z.B. beim Factor noch extra kaufen, beim Dynafit sind beide schon mit dabei.
Sind lauter so Kleinigkeiten und am Ende passt einem dann eh nur genau ein Schuh und den muß man dann nehmen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Also bei meinem Factor ist schon zweimal die Gehfunktion gebrochen. Sie haben mir aber den Hebel + das Insert beim Eybl immer sofort ausgetauscht und mir beim letzten Mal sogar ein Reserve-Teil mitgegeben.  

Was mir vorkommt: Der Factor ist nicht allzu warm. Hab das auch schon in einem anderen Forum gelesen. Für's Tourengehen kein Problem, aber für's normale Skifahren bie extremer Kälte kann das sau blöd sein. Wobei es mit der Zeit - nachdem sich der Schuh etwas geweitet hat, besser geworden ist. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann, hatten die da in dem anderen Forum auch gemeint, dass dass man drinnen leicht feucht wird, und das wird dann natürlich sau kalt.

----------


## maxthedude

genau auf solche erfahrungen/details hab ich gehofft - danke schon mal. 

das die gehfunktion gerne bricht hat sogar der verkäufer beim eybl erwähnt. angeblich ist das bei der heurigen version verbessert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
is halt ärgerlich wenn ma grad unterwegs ist und an schuh dann di halbe woche ned brauchen kann. zumindest sinds kulant .. 

also es wird glaub ich mein einziger schuh sein - sofern ich das jetzt absehen kann und ich nicht zufälligerweise ins ösv team rutsch :P 
die tauschsohle wäre somit doch ein wichtiger faktor (was mir vorher nicht bewusst war). 

dynafit bindung kommt vermutlich so schnell keine ins haus .. bis ich zu der nur rauflauf fraktion wechsel werden wohl noch mehrere schuhe anstehen  :Wink:  

eventuell wärs doch vernünftig einen "tourenschuh" wie dynafit/scarpa zu nehmen und noch einen vernünftigen alpinschuh dazu. 
dazu hätt ich noch a ziemlich blöde frage - ist die marker duke tourenbindung oder alpinbindung? also durch die gehfunktion tour - aber vom aufbau her eigentlich eine alpinbindung oder?

----------


## DH-Rooky

die Duke kannst auf jeden Schuh einstellen egal ob Tour oder Alpin aber wenn du sie mit verschiedenen Sohlen benutzen willst musst sie jedes Mal umstellen

----------


## noox

> angeblich ist das bei der heurigen version verbessert


Das habe ich letztes Jahr auch gehört bevor ich meinen gekauft hab  :Wink: 

Ich hab die Baron - kleine Schwester der Duke. Soweit ich weiß, kannst die umstellen.  Beim vorderen Backen kannst zwischen Touren und Alpin die Höhe verstellen.

----------


## georg

> also es wird glaub ich mein einziger schuh sein - sofern ich das jetzt absehen kann und ich nicht zufälligerweise ins ösv team rutsch :P
> die tauschsohle wäre somit doch ein wichtiger faktor (was mir vorher nicht bewusst war).


 Möchte nur darauf hinweisen, wenn du mehrere Wochen pro Saison mit einem - auch sehr harten - Tourenschuh auf der Piste stehst, dann passieren folgende Sachen:
1) Du machst den Schuh kaputt. Der ist nach 3 Saisonen ein weicher Hauspatschen
2) Du verlernst dann das Fahren. Mit weichen Hauspatschen beginnt man sich zu verkrampfen und festzukrallen, das Gewicht auf die Ferse zu verlagern und und und.. du wirst es selber wissen.
3) Bei einer Tauschsohle verscheisst du viel Zeit die du mit Fahren, Tourplanung, Spaß verbringen könntest. Glaub mir das ich hab so einen Tourenschuh. Ich hab gerade mal EINMAL hin- und zurückgetauscht, dann war mir das zu blöd.

Du hast zwar geschrieben hauptsächlichen Touren und Freeride aber der Vollständigkeit halber wollte ich das nur mal zum Grübeln erwähnt haben.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Daher ist meiner Ansicht nach für Vielfahrer die auch auf der Piste stehen eine Tauschsohle ein ziemlicher Blödsinn. Das ist nur was für Gelegenheitsfahrer die 2 Wochen im Jahr nur Touren gehen und max 2 Tage davon auf der Piste verbringen. Und selbst dann würde ich für das Pistenfahren nicht umbauen sondern mit den Tourenlatten/Freeridern fahren.

----------


## georg

> dazu hätt ich noch a ziemlich blöde frage - ist die marker duke tourenbindung oder alpinbindung?


 Marker Duke und Baron sind Alpinbindungen mit Aufstiegsfunktion. Also kannst du damit auch Touren gehen. Vielen Tourengeher meckern über die Aufstigesfunktion der Duke/Baron, dass die nur dazu taugt den Schnee besser unter der Bindung wegzukriegen.
Marker baut im Übrigen auch Tourenbindungen: www.marker.net/de/products/Tour-F-12 

Ich find die Marker bescheuert, weil man zum Umstellen von Gehen/Fahren und zurück die Ski abschnallen muß.

----------


## maxthedude

bindung und ski sind seit letzter saison vorhanden - da gibs di saison nix neues   :Stick Out Tongue:  
das die marker bindungen nicht optimal sind wegen der gehfunktion hab ich schon von mehreren seiten gehört. die kleineren sachen wo ich mich hauptsächlich mal ans material gewöhnt hab sind gegangen. 
die zeit wo ich ziemlich über das fluchen werd kommt aber eventuell noch .. 

war letzte saison mit den alten alpin schuhen unterwegs die ich diese saison eigentlich tauschen wollt. aber dadurch das ich doch auch regelmäßig auf der piste unterwegs bin gibt mir das jetzt wieder zu denken. 

vermutlich werd ich mir mal einen neuen alpin schuh mit flex zwischen 100 - 130 holen und wenn ich wirklich viele touren mach und draufkomme das ich einen tourenschuh brauch werd ich mir den wohl später holen. 

nachteil bei der variante ist vermutlich die sohle von den alpin schuhen. 

werd wohl noch paar schuhe testen müssen bis ich meine entscheidung hab ..

----------


## georg

> nachteil bei der variante ist vermutlich die sohle von den alpin schuhen.


 Naja, kommt halt auch drauf an was du machen willst. Mal schnell 20min wo hochsteigen geht auch mit der Sohle von Alpinschuhen. Bevor ich mir Tourenschuhe leisten konnte bin ich regelmäßig mit Alpinschuhen unterwegs gewesen, auch zB Schneeberg-Fadensteig. Aber lustiger ist das natürlich mit Tourensohle.  :Big Grin: 
Wollte nur sagen, für Leute die viel auf der Piste fahren ist es viel ratsamer 2 paar Schuhe zu haben, weil man sonst den schönen, teuren Tourenschuh ruiniert.

----------


## Otto

Fahre den BD Factor (3.Winter) - hatte noch keinen Schaden an der Schnalle für die Gehfunktion.....vielleicht war es auch Glück!?

@Georg - wieso soll der Schuh beim Alpinfahren schneller kaputt werden als beim Freeriden? Die Belastung auf den Schuh ist doch immer vorhanden, oder wieso glaubst Du wird er schneller kaputt (wegen dem höheren Druck auf der Pist? Oder?)

Fahre den Schuh mit dem Falke SK4 Socken und hatte auch bei z.B.-20Grad keine kalten Füße. Es kommt zwar relativ leicht Schnee in den Schuh hinein, wenn man jedoch den Innenschuh zum trocknen rausnimmt geht die Feuchtigkeit aus der Schale auch rasch wieder raus.

Hat jemand von auch den Atomic Tracker 130 schon probiert - der wär doch auch was (vom Preis halt etwas höher)

----------


## noox

Angeblich steht im neuen Katalog sogar drinnen, dass sie Qualitätsprobleme hatten, dass die aber jetzt endgültig gelöst sein sollten. 

Mir ist's einmal bei einer leichten Rückenlage Landung bei einem wirklich kleinen Sprung passiert, wo ich gedacht habe, es ist Powder, aber es war pickelhart. Beim zweiten Mal kann ich's nicht sagen. Da dürfte sich das gebrochene Zeugs verkeilt haben, sodass ich es nicht bemerkt habe. Erst als ich die Gehfunktion reingetan habe, und dann wieder auf normal umstellen wollte, ging das nicht mehr. 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man beim Pistenfahren im Schnitt mehr Druck drauf bringt. Im Gelände hat man dafür öfters mal Belastungsspitzen. Was noch dazukommt: Wenn ich im Gelände fahre, bringe ich im Schnitt nur halb so viele Runs zusammen wie auf der Piste.

----------


## Otto

Da hattest offenbar echt Pech, daß gleich zweimal ein Schaden war!
Ich hab mir jetzt das Teil mal genau angesehen, was ist da genau gebrochen? Von aussen sieht man da leider nicht recht viel.....

Ich bin voll zufrieden, hätte eher gedacht, daß das Seil vom Innenschuh eher die "Schwachstelle" ist!?

Auf der Piste hat der Schuh sicher mehr Stress durch den Kurvendruck, obwohl im Gelände ist die Belastung teils auch nicht ohne (Sprünge usw.) - sicher hat man beim Pistenbetrieb mehr Abfahrten drauf. Den "Stress" hat aber jeder Skischuh und sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

----------


## georg

> @Georg - wieso soll der Schuh beim Alpinfahren schneller kaputt werden als beim Freeriden?


1) Hast du auf der Piste mehr Abfahrten. Beim Freeriden und überhaupt Touren bist du einfach weniger oft (zeitmäßig) hinunter unterwegs.
2) Hauptgrund: Sind Freeride- und überhaupt Tourenschuhe viel leichter gebaut als Alpinschuhe und dadurch werden sie schneller kaputt bei heftigen Betrieb.

----------


## Tyrolens

Tourenschuhe sind natürlich leichter, aber Freerideschuhe auch?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also der Factor ist definitiv nicht viel leichter als ein Alpinschuh.Kann ihn ja mal abwiegen.

----------


## georg

Beim Factor weiß ich es nicht, aber Garmont sind alle leichter als Alpinschuhe.

----------


## Otto

@Georg - Danke die Begründung leuchtet mir auch ein

@DH-Rooky - Der Factor hat 4,13kg - das ist nicht gerade leicht!


....hab nun bischen gegoogelt - wenn der Walk-Mechanismus bricht, kann man diesen angeblich um 180° drehen und dann hält dieser vorrübergehend!?!? Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht!? Geht das als Notlösung? (nicht jeder Skiort hat BlackDiamond und Ersatzteile dazu - in Serfaus habe ich keinen Shop gefunden, nur Landeck ist einer lt. Homepage)

....das macht mich ganz nervös - denn bei mir war der Schaden noch nicht und könnte somit noch passieren!*g*

----------


## noox

Das mit dem Umdrehen könnte ich mir vorstellen. 

Es ist im Prinzip eine Metallpaltte, durch die der Stift durchgeht, der die Gehfunktion sperrt. Rund um den Stift hat die "Metallplatte" noch so eine Art Ring, damit der Stift eine längere Führung hat. "Metallplatte" und "Ring" sind aus einem Stück gegossen. Es bricht dann der Ring auf einer Seite weg. Wennst ihn umdrehst, hast auf der anderen Seite noch den halben Ring. Allerdings wird der auch nicht mehr besonders gut halten, denk ich mir.


Ich bin mal einen halben Tag mit Gehfunktion auf einer Seite gefahren. Ist gegangen. Allerdings hat mir am nächsten Tag der Knöchel weh getan.

----------


## Otto

> Ich bin mal einen halben Tag mit Gehfunktion auf einer Seite gefahren. Ist gegangen. Allerdings hat mir am nächsten Tag der Knöchel weh getan.


das war sicher auch kein Spass!*gg*......da ist es gleich besser mit beiden Schuhen in der "Apre-Ski" Funktion die Abfahrt zu nehmen........war schon mal bei mir der Fall nach einer Hüttenpause mit ein paar Schnapsl......hab dann voll aufs umstellen vergessen und bin so auch den Berg hinunter!*g*

Man findet wirklich viele Fälle mit Schaden am Gehmech. wenn man im Internet etwas sucht - wundere mich nun schon etwas wieso es bei mir noch nicht gebrochen ist (bring doch 88kg auf die Waage).

Dann hoffe ich, daß mein paar Schuhe ein "Einzelfall" bleiben und halten!(oder ich finde noch kurzfristig einen Ersatzteillieferanten - sicher ist sicher)

----------


## Tyrolens

4 kg pro Stück? Ein Tourenskischuh mit Freerideambitionen wiegt an die 2 kg.

----------


## Otto

nein - pro PAAR!*g*

----------


## maxthedude

also ich bin den factor jetzt mal 4 tage gefahren - vorsichtshalber mal beim eybl zurückgegeben dank passform garantie und noch paar andere probefahren.

probleme das was gebrochen wär oder sonst hab ich keine gehabt - ansonsten hätt vermutlich ich a problem beim zurückgeben ghabt  :Wink: 

werd mitte jänner am arlberg noch paar andere schuhe probefahren - wenn nix dabei is wirds der factor werden.

----------

